# Nail trimming for culture



## debrarich1951 (Jun 14, 2010)

What is the appropriate cpt code for clipping toenails for fungal culture? Physician wants to use 11755, biopsy of nail unit. My agruement was this code was for the "surgical" removal of portion of nail with anesthesia.


----------



## muthershyp (Jun 15, 2010)

I think you are right.  In the past, I have used 

    117.9 (trimming of nondystrophic nails, any number or 
    G0127 (trimming of dystrophic nail, any number).  

Depending on the documentation.

I would be interested in other input.


----------



## gladiator0011 (Jun 16, 2010)

It depends on the tool he uses for the biopsy and if he actually made a surgical incision.  I had a doc try the same thing and he just used nail clippers to trim the nail down.....that is not a procedure at all.


----------

